

Tamer Rizk's DNS censorship-busting DeSopa Firefox extension on Github - seanp2k2
https://github.com/TamerRizk/desopa

======
seanp2k2
It's written in Javascript and it could use some UI love. Firefox extension
development experience not really necessary if you're good with the scripts of
java.

